# NDA Lavender Options



## HowieRoll (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello All,

This is a bit of a tricky question to ask, since it involves smells and that can be so subjective, but thought I would ask anyway...

I'm getting ready to place another order from New Directions Aromatics and need more lavender EO.  They offer many options and I've only tried 2 of them, neither of which I was overly thrilled with (and I'm kicking myself for not ordering samples of the other ones last time!).  

Early on I used the Now Foods Lavender in soap and love it (but it's too expensive for the quantity I need now that I'm addicted to soap-making).  I also have/use Aura Cacia Organic Lavender but only use it for leave-on products.  Both smell smooth to me and appropriately lavender-y.

This is what NDA offers:

*40/42:*  I have this one, not crazy about smell and less crazy about it overall when I realized the usage was only 0.3% in CP soap.  Will not order again.
*
Bulgarian*:  I have this one, and again am not super crazy about the smell.  To me it has kind of a fruity/tart/sour smell when compared to Now Foods or Aura Cacia.

*French:*  not smelled/used
*
Population:*  not smelled/used.  Most expensive option.

*South African:*  not smelled/used

*Spanish:*  not smelled/used

This may be a long shot, but has anyone found a NDA lavender EO that resembles Now Foods or Aura Cacia lavenders?  Or does anyone care to share which NDA varieties you've tried?

I appreciate any input!
-Angela


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 26, 2016)

I actually just received the French and South African after using 40/42 for the last couple years. I also wanted to switch it up since realizing the usage was so low for it.

I have only made soap with the French so far but I do really like it. It's a little softer and sweeter than the 40/42. 

The South African smells closer to the 40/42, but nicer. I haven't soaped with it yet to compare once cured though.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 26, 2016)

I use the NDA 40/42 at 6% useage and it holds quite well


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 26, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> I actually just received the French and South African after using 40/42 for the last couple years. I also wanted to switch it up since realizing the usage was so low for it.
> 
> I have only made soap with the French so far but I do really like it. It's a little softer and sweeter than the 40/42.
> 
> The South African smells closer to the 40/42, but nicer. I haven't soaped with it yet to compare once cured though.



That is very helpful, thank you!  I was definitely interested in the French, and think you articulated _exactly_ what I was trying to convey (but couldn't figure out how to describe it), in that I am looking for a softer and sweeter lavender.  



cmzaha said:


> I use the NDA 40/42 at 6% useage and it holds quite well



My husband likes the 40/42 but I was never really a fan.  And then there was a thread here a while back pointing out the usage rate should be 0.3% and I got concerned about using it altogether.  But it did indeed stick in a batch I made months ago at 5% usage - if only I had liked the smell in the first place!  haha

Thank you!


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 27, 2016)

Have you tried Wholesale Supplies Plus's 30/32?  It is lovely without the camphor of 40/42.


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 27, 2016)

houseofwool said:


> Have you tried Wholesale Supplies Plus's 30/32?  It is lovely without the camphor of 40/42.



I haven't tried WSP 30/32, but it sounds like the smell might be up my alley.  I keep buying EOs from NDA due to their prices, but if I can't find a lavender I like through them then I will definitely branch out and give WSP a whirl.  Thanks!


----------



## Dr.J (Dec 2, 2016)

I've bought small bottles of just about all of NDA's lavenders and my favorite is the Spanish.  It smells more like real lavender buds to my nose than any other.  But you're right about subjectivity - sounds like several of y'all don't like the higher camphor lavenders.

Regardless, for a mere $3 I would recommend getting 1/2 oz of the Spanish so you can see how it compares.


----------



## lsg (Dec 3, 2016)

French lavender is my favorite, but it is more expensive.  I usually mix it with other EOs when using in cp soap.  I like Bulgarian lavender used as the only scent in cp soap.  I get most of my lavender EOs from Camden Grey.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 3, 2016)

houseofwool said:


> Have you tried Wholesale Supplies Plus's 30/32?  It is lovely without the camphor of 40/42.


I was wondering about that one. That's great to hear. I wonder what's in the 10% that makes it smell better without it.



Dr.J said:


> I've bought small bottles of just about all of NDA's lavenders and my favorite is the Spanish.  It smells more like real lavender buds to my nose than any other.  But you're right about subjectivity - sounds like several of y'all don't like the higher camphor lavenders.


Just to be clear, you're not saying it's camphorous, or you?  I never get that from buds. 



lsg said:


> French lavender is my favorite, but it is more expensive.  I usually mix it with other EOs when using in cp soap.  I like Bulgarian lavender used as the only scent in cp soap.  I get most of my lavender EOs from Camden Grey.



I see CG is sold out of the French. That's a good endorsement! What leads you to blend or use straight?  Price?


I found a heavenly lavender a couple years ago through a small supplier. My stash is almost gone, and the supplier has disappeared. Finding a replacement seems like a needle in a haystack. Only it's a whole lot more expensive sifting through the overburden.


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 3, 2016)

Dr. J, it took me a few days to put the order together (deciding on a few items each day) because I'm very wishy-washy and was trying not to break the bank with too many impulse buys.  Very hard.  At any rate, my plan initially was to add a few different lavender samples, but by the time I _finally_ made all my choices I hurriedly hit "Purchase" because I was tired of all the waffling and wanted to be done with it.  Only later did I realize I forgot the samples.  Doh!   But I did order French Lavender and have put the samples on the Wish List for next time.  Drasted.

But thanks, all for the additional information!


----------



## lsg (Dec 3, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> I was wondering about that one. That's great to hear. I wonder what's in the 10% that makes it smell better without it.
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, you're not saying it's camphorous, or you?  I never get that from buds.
> ...


IMO, Camden Grey's French lavender has a delicate and subtle fragrance.  Bulgarian lavender has herbaceous and harsher fragrance notes.  For me, using French lavender full strength in cp soap is not feasible as it is expensive and I feel that the delicacy and refinement of the scent would be lost in cp soap.  I save French lavender for shampoos, lotions and body washes as the amount used is much less and the fragrance is retained.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 3, 2016)

@CaraBou

My sister uses the 30/32 in leave on products and we stick to BB's 40/42 for soap.


----------



## Dr.J (Dec 4, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Just to be clear, you're not saying it's camphorous, or you?  I never get that from buds.



CaraBou:
I meant to say that despite Spanish lavender EO's higher camphor content (~9%) than French lavender EO (~5%), Spanish lavender EO smells more pleasant (less harsh) and more like buds _to me_.  But admittedly this is a subjective opinion.

Would love to see a comparison of Spanish and French EO GC-MS traces, as well as headspace GC-MS from lavender buds.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Jan 28, 2017)

*Lavender 40/42*

I'm confused about usage?  I alway use 40/42 at .7 per pound of oils.  Is this wrong.   I also never had problems with it until this last year where I bought a pound bottle from Camden and It is not carrying the scent at all.  In fact I spayed a little on cured soaps for the scent.   Anyone have that problem, it was a first for me?


----------



## tinytreats (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had a lot of people comment that they love the smell of the lavender I use. And I use French! I personally hate lavender, it all smells the same to me. But I get these comments all the time!


----------

